# WGU BS IT Degrees



## antimatter1990 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi and thank you for reading this. I was hoping someone could help me answer a question. Which degree from WGU is best suited for someone interested in pursuing a career as a network administrator?

Would it be the BS in IT or the BS in IT-Network Administration. I know the answer seems obvious but when looking at the two degrees on WGU's website it appears that the BS in IT provides everything the Network Admin degree provides and more. So I take it as the BS in IT would be best but was curious if anyone here has a more educated opinion on the matter. Thanks. Here is a link to the Degrees information page:

Online Degrees | WGU's Accredited Online Bachelor Degree Programs


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You don't need a degree to become a network administrator; you need experience to become a network administrator. A degree alone will not qualify you to do network administration.

A degree is typically required for IT supervisory and management roles, not network admin roles. That said, if you're dead set on pursuing a degree, the IT - Network Administration degree seems to be more focused on network administration. The IT degree does indeed cover a larger variety of subjects, but is less focused on networking.

Ultimately, the degree you pursue doesn't matter a great deal. My BS is in Chemistry and it hasn't hurt me one bit.


----------

